# Inside Sun



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 7, 2007)

Has anyone ordered from here? I made an order last month...still no light. I contacted them(1st time about a week after order was made) and they responded promptly. They told me that they had a backorder on reflectors and i'd have my light by the following tuesday. Tuesday came...went. Wednesday came...went. I contacted them again(last week)...they responded in a couple of days and said they were sorry, i'd have my light by yesterday. Still nothing. When I didn't get it yesterday I emailed him and asked for a tracking number...no response(oh and I asked him for the tracking # in the second email). I emailed him again today with the same question, very politely and after thinking about it decided to check them out. Went on better business bureau and found red flags instantly!!! They had an unsatisfactory report. Now, my question is...has anyone ordered from here and got the order? Make no mistake, i'm not trying to badmouth them or discredit them, I just want to know if i'm screwed.


----------



## Brouli (Feb 7, 2007)

man im sorry for you  hpe they didn't F you ower


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL...just received an email saying i'd have my light today(too late for that) or tomorrow(still no mention of a tracking #...lol). I think i'm getting a big 9 incher here! Guess if it doesn't arrive tomorrow i'll call and ask for a refund. Crossing my fingers!!! Btw, thanks Brouli...hope they don't either!


----------



## ZMAN (Feb 8, 2007)

i got my 400 set up from them. took like a week or so. 
i know from experience that if some goes on back order its never in when they say it is.  that fact that they keep giving you a later date means that they keep getting f'd around too. 
i dont think they charge you until they ship it but i may be wrong.
i'd worry if they wouldnt email you back.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 8, 2007)

I finally got the light today and I must prewarn everyone that orders a light that the housing may look nothing like the picture. I am happy with it though...right out the box, plug it up and grow. I might order from them again but it will be a while. If you want a cheap light and aren't afraid to put it together i'd recommend-http://stores.ebay.com/High-Tech-Garden-Supply. They are cheap and fast shipping. If your hesitant about putting your light together then Inside Sun can't be beat!





> Dangit I just ordered a conversion bulb from ther im expecting it shortly. I was wondering why the price was so cheap.


 I wouldn't worry...might take a while but i'm confident you'll get it!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 8, 2007)

DAYM DOOD- ive have nothing but good things to say about inside sun....


bout a few lights from them and never once had a problem. got the light RIGHT when it was supposed to- guess your getting a big one because the backorder.

i would say that it might take another few weeks! 

i had a back order once that took 3 months for it to come in (not insidesun but still **** can take forever!)



im sorry your getting the runaround man. but tell him to stop ******* around! i know the guy and he operates out of his house so yah never know- it could be in tomorrow!

just  ask if the reflectors did indeed come in- and if not tell him to send all the other **** TOMORROW- a light w no reflector is better than no light at all......


----------



## Mutt (Feb 9, 2007)

got my 250W w/ ferts and other stuff in 2 weeks. very ahppy with tha dud e.


----------



## Sourmash (Feb 9, 2007)

I waited 1 month and asked for a refund. 2 Fluorex flood lights from home depot should work fine


----------



## ljjr (Feb 13, 2007)

got my 400w mh from inside sun with no problems.


----------

